# Showing off....



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just wanted to show off my herdsire Stormagedon (Stormy). He's 3/4 boer and has grown nicely over the past 6 months. I'm only waiting to breed cause the thought of kidding inJanuary sounds too cold! But Feb...?














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

He's Handsome! :sun:


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh my, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a handsome guy!! So flashy!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks! He'll be bred to my black lamancha, my saanen/boer X and my PB boer. I also want to get a new boer/milker X when my NDs sell. I'm looking forward to seeing spots!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What a handsome guy! Absolutely LOVE the coloring! hlala:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

He is beautiful!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Any chance for stud service with him? Next season, since I believe all my does are bred except 1. I LOVE his coloring, he's handsome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Gorgeous coat pattern. I'm a sucker for spots! lol I like my girls to kid in April and May because of the cold. We've had some terribly cold winters here in Ohio the past couple of years. Last year was the pits! We hit -14*F one day.:crazy: Cold weather is hard on babies, but some people have no problems with it when they're equipped for it.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I would love to know if you'd let people breed their does to him. We would be interested.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Man to bad your a little far to breed my does to him lol nice buck good luck when you breed.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Sure Farmerjon, as long as your herd has been tested, I would be willing to let him be used for stud service. 
I used to have to have my herd bred that way when I lived in the city....


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok we will keep that in mind. They were tested last year I have to get them tested this year and then we have to figure out when we will be breeding and to whom. We are in Oregon.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm interested too milk and honey, that is if you still have him next season. My herd has been tested, all negative results even the homestead wethers and sheep;-)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

You bet! I plan on keeping this boy for a while...sounds like you have your hands full this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

